# "Press thumbs up to record"... but I'm already watching a recording



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Ever since getting the 20.4.6 update, sometimes when I am watching shows, I keep getting the flashing nag window, "Press :up: to record". But the thing is... I'm already watching a recording. They are shows I already have Season Passes for.

How do I get it to stop nagging me to record things that I already record? The window stays up for a very long time before going away. I feel like it used to know things that I already record because I haven't seen the flashing nag window in a very long time... I assumed since I'm 99% of the time watching things that I recorded.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

laria said:


> Ever since getting the 20.4.6 update, sometimes when I am watching shows, I keep getting the flashing nag window, "Press :up: to record". But the thing is... I'm already watching a recording. They are shows I already have Season Passes for.
> 
> How do I get it to stop nagging me to record things that I already record? The window stays up for a very long time before going away. I feel like it used to know things that I already record because I haven't seen the flashing nag window in a very long time... I assumed since I'm 99% of the time watching things that I recorded.


I noticed that also since 20.4.6, on at least one occasion. I wondered if it could be asking me to record something somehow referenced in the recording I was watching, but I think you're correct that it's just another bug.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

laria said:


> Ever since getting the 20.4.6 update, sometimes when I am watching shows, I keep getting the flashing nag window, "Press :up: to record". But the thing is... I'm already watching a recording. They are shows I already have Season Passes for.
> 
> How do I get it to stop nagging me to record things that I already record? The window stays up for a very long time before going away. I feel like it used to know things that I already record because I haven't seen the flashing nag window in a very long time... I assumed since I'm 99% of the time watching things that I recorded.


Window? Nagging? For a very long time?

I get a very small icon-like thing in the corner of the screen for a few seconds. I think it's cute.

How do I get it to pop-up more often? :up:


----------



## lifterguy (Jan 31, 2015)

I have seen this - but only during promos for other shows. I assumed that it was to make it easy for me to program & record the show in the promo.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah that's the thing, I have been seeing it within the program that I'm watching, not during commercials. Just like you occasionally see when you're watching it on live TV.

And when I say a long time, I mean like 15-20s... not that long in the grand scheme of things but it's kind of annoying when it starts flashing in the middle of the show and it's something you already record!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lifterguy said:


> I have seen this - but only during promos for other shows. I assumed that it was to make it easy for me to program & record the show in the promo.


Same here. It doesn't last forever or make you feel bad if you ignore it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I've just been assuming that the option, even though within a recorded show, still works and that if one presses the thumb's up, the show being advertised in the recorded show will be recorded (I thought that this was pretty clever engineering--if it indeed works this way). But I haven't tried it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't know if it does or not... but again the problem I am seeing is that it's showing up within the minutes of the show when *the show* is playing. *Not* during commercial promos.

I wouldn't even think twice of it if I had been seeing it during commercial promos.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

laria said:


> I don't know if it does or not... but again the problem I am seeing is that it's showing up within the minutes of the show when *the show* is playing. *Not* during commercial promos.
> 
> I wouldn't even think twice of it if I had been seeing it during commercial promos.


Interesting, I haven't seen that yet. Can you recall what program you were watching?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Definitely during _How to Get Away with Murder_. There were two other times this week as well... I think _The Blacklist_ and _The Amazing Race_.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I always have my hand on the remote so when it pops up I hit the clear button to get rid of it.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

laria said:


> Definitely during _How to Get Away with Murder_. There were two other times this week as well... I think _The Blacklist_ and _The Amazing Race_.


It popped up multiple times while I was recording/watching the Oscars. I found it annoyingly obtrusive. It wasn't intuitively obvious what it wanted me to record since I was already recording the Oscars. I think I have seen it a few times since then but not as often as when I was viewing the Oscars. I wish there was an option to disable it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

laria said:


> I don't know if it does or not... but again the problem I am seeing is that it's showing up within the minutes of the show when *the show* is playing. *Not* during commercial promos.


Yep, I've seen this before--it's almost like a "banner ad" during a program. Sadly, I've gotten used to this intrusiveness (although I get riled up when the ad blocks an essential part of the show I'm watching).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't mind it during a commercial for an upcoming show. I actually would love to see it more universally (Then you wouldn't even need the thumbs up banner) I asked about this a while back and apparently the network places a tag in the commercial stream that the TiVo sees.

@laria - Interesting about the list of shows you mentioned, they include all the networks (ABC, NBC and CBS)

I haven't seen the interruption "during" show playback - but I will be looking. I agree I don't like anything interrupting the show I am watching. So that they would place the &#8220;record show&#8221; within the normal playback of a show makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

laria said:


> I don't know if it does or not... but again the problem I am seeing is that it's showing up within the minutes of the show when *the show* is playing. *Not* during commercial promos.
> 
> I wouldn't even think twice of it if I had been seeing it during commercial promos.


 Yes I ran into this just yesterday. It was towards the end of an episodic show, not during commercial segment. It wouldn't go away on its own so I had to press Clear to get rid of it. Seems like yet another 20.4.6 bug - too many to keep track of.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I've never seen this NOT during a commercial for another TV program, but I have seen it behave oddly under 20.4.6. Last week (maybe during HTGAWM) it popped up during an ad and then didn't go away when the ad ended and the recorded program resumed. I exited out to the My Shows list, then went back into my program, and it didn't come back the second time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

These are triggered by special tags stored in the closed captions stream. Could be that the CC stream is corrupted on these shows? Or it could be a bug in the TiVo update causing it to misinterpret the CC stream somehow.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Just a me too. But I have seen it several times since the 20.4.6 update DURING the recorded show, not a commercial or promo. And during the Oscars it came up multiple times to the point it was very annoying and useless as there was nothing obvious to set it to record.

Its a bug that needs to be quashed.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Came up for me during the Oscars also and I was watching several days later.


----------



## rchmnd52 (Feb 2, 2003)

And another me too. Happened during the Oscars several times for me. I was watching the night of the Oscars but was recording it and watching the recording. It happened during the broadcast and not during any promo or commercial so I had no idea what show it would have recorded if I had pressed thumbs up. I thought it was quite intrusive on a 60" screen.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

You should never see it during the actual show you are watching but only during commercials. If you are seeing it during the show, you may want to contact TiVoMargret.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

rainwater said:


> You should never see it during the actual show you are watching but only during commercials. If you are seeing it during the show, you may want to contact TiVoMargret.


Turn on suggestions and give it 3 thumbs up. Didn't work for multiple sp but it must be good for somethin....


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

I pressed thumbs up during the Oscars to see what it was on about... and it wanted me to record something different, not the Oscars and not anything it was advertising during the commercial break, or anything connected with the oscars. Seems like its a bug to me.


----------

